# WSUS-Server - Eine Alternative für Linux



## fischer-ttd (24. Nov. 2012)

Hin und wieder sucht man für sich selbst, Kundenprojekte oder einfach nur so nach irgendwelchen Lösungsmöglichkeiten.

Dabei bin ich Heute auf eine Softwarelösung gestoßen, die es erlaubt einen WSUS-Server unter Linux zu betreiben.

Es ist ein Produkt der Firma Analytiq Consulting GmbH und nennt sich "Nitrobit"
Zum Download stehen verschiedene rpm- und deb-Pakete für die unterschiedlichen Plattformen zur Verfügung.

Die Preispolitik finde ich dabei durchaus fair und übersichtlich, wobei das natürlich nur meine Meinung ist. Man muss einfach von dem Gedanken loskommen, dass Fremdleistungen immer nur gratis sein müssen.

Mehr Informationen erhält man unter:

Welcome to nitrobit software

Ich habe selbst noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Produkt, installiere es aber gerade in einer virtuellen Maschine.

Ich hoffe, dass es auch bei anderen reges Interesse findet


----------



## fischer-ttd (25. Nov. 2012)

Die Installation des WSUS-"Ersatz" verläuft tatsächlich einfach, ebenso die Auswahl der Produkte die heruntergeladen und dann verteilt werden sollen.

In der Anleitung des Herstellers fehlt jedoch der Hinweis, das der WSUS-Server nicht automatisch startet, was zu einem Hinweis beim Aufruf der Seite führt.

Abhilfe schafft ein einfaches

(sudo) /etc/init.d/nitrobit-update-server start

Anschliessend startet ein Assistent zu Einrichtung des WSUS-Servers.

Nachdem ich meine Auswahl getroffen habe (Win2000, XP, XP-64, Vista, Windows7, Office 2002/XP, Office2003, SBS Server 2003, Server 2003, Internet Explorer, Gerätetreiber) werden über 6500 Downloadpakete angezeigt.

Ich habe daher auf eine Synchronisation verzichtet, da meine virtuelle Festplatte mit 100 GB etwas knapp bemessen sein könnte


----------



## kistk (21. März 2013)

*Vernünftige Alternative WSUS*

Bist du immer noch zufrieden mit der Alternative ?

Gibt es die Möglichkeit von Up-/Downstream Server ?
Muss/kann man Updates genehmigen oder werden alle Updates eingespielt ?
Gibt es Reports ? Ist nicht so unwichtig wie alle danken.
Kann man Untergruppen erstellen also welche PC kommen welche Updates ?

Das sind so meine wichtigsten Fragen.

Falls das alles Unterstützt wird werde ich mir das wohl mal anschauen.

In meiner Firma sind schon einige Windows 8 Clients in Verwendung.
Laut Homepage werden die wohl noch nicht Unterstützt ist das korrekt ?

P.S.: Was kostet das ungefähr ? Wird auf PC ausgerechnet oder auf Domänen ?

Hoff es sind nicht ganz zu viele Fragen.
Danke mal im Vorhinein.

Lg K


----------



## fischer-ttd (21. März 2013)

Das sind ja mehr als 3 Fragen...Hoffe ich bekomme das logistisch geordnet.

a.) Zufriedheit = nicht beantwortbar, weil solche Test bei mir immer nur von kurzer Dauer sind.

b.) Updates/Genehmigung = Laut Beschreibung ist es möglich Regeln zu beschreiben.. Eine dieser Regeln könnte lauten "etwas nicht zu verteilen" .
Das kann sicherlich für eine Gruppe "Standort" oder "Abteilung" gelten.
nitrobit update server

c.) Preispolitik = beginnen 165 € (Small Business/50 Clients) , 380 € (Enteprise/unlimitiert), 130€ 
http://www.nitrobit.com/download/nitrobit_update_server_Pricelist_EUR.pdf


d.) Der einfachste Weg bleibt immer, das selbst mal in einer virtuellen Maschiene zu testen..oder natürlich auch auf einem nicht-produktiven-Computer.

e.) Die Frage ob "Windows 8" nutzbar ist/sein wird, erübrigt sich für mich...da mit dem Ende von "Windows XP" (März 2014) in den meisten von mir betreuten Unternehmen Linux Einzug erhält und es nur noch Terminal-Lösungen/Insellösungen mit "Windows 7" geben wird. "Windows 8" bleibt daher dem heimischen Desktop vorbehalten..aber nur Dank "Classic Shell"..die erste Preview-Version ohne die Erweiterung wurde nach 30 Sekunden durch "Format C:" "gekillt"..unbedienbar, unbrauchbar 

Beste Grüße

Tom


----------



## kistk (21. März 2013)

Danke mal für deine Antworten.

Windows 8 ist bei uns in der Firma schon Produktiv in Verwendung.

Also ist das für uns schon ein großes Thema.

Danke und schönen Abend.


----------



## tino91DE (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

durch einen Artikel in der c't von Heise bin ich auf den nitrobit Update Server gestoßen. An sich eine runde sache (von den Bildern und der Beschreibung her) und für mich eine gute Alternative zum ManageEngine Desktop Central 8.

Leider scheitert bei mir die Einrichtung auf verschiedensten Linux Systemen. 
Problem: Die Datenbank wird nicht erstellt. 

Kann mir jemand einen SQL Dump zur Verfügung stellen? 
Die korrekten Zugangsdaten habe ich in der /etc/nus.conf eingetragen. 

Danke vorab.


----------



## sacki (29. Juni 2013)

Zitat von tino91DE:


> Hallo,
> 
> [...]
> Leider scheitert bei mir die Einrichtung auf verschiedensten Linux Systemen.
> ...


Hallo, der Beitrag/ Frage ist zwar schon einige Tage alt. Aber ich stand vor selbigen Problem

System ist:
Debian 6 amd64


Folgendermaßen habe ich den nitrobit server zum laufen gebracht:
Ich gehe zwar davon aus dass du folgende schritte schon durchgeführt hast:

/usr/sbin/a2enmod rewrite
/usr/sbin/a2enmod nitrobit-update-server

apache2 neustart...

wenn du nun auf:
_http://localhost/nitrobit-update-server/_

gehst erscheint bei dir die Meldung es würde kein Deamon laufen.

/var/log/syslog zeigt das eine Datei /etc/nus.conf nicht mit den richtigen Parametern verstehen ist. Info: bei mir ist sie leer.


---

Folgendermaßen habe ich den Server zum laufen bekommen

Start des Deamons in der shell ohne Parameter
/usr/sbin/nusd 

Danach bin ich wieder auf das Webif und habe nun die meldung bekommen ich starte den Server das erste mal und ob ich eine Konfiguration beginnen will: genau das habe ich getan und seit dem läuft er.


Hoffe Du hast Dein vorhaben nicht gestoppt. Aktuell beschäftige ich mich damit alle meine Microsoft Server abzuschalten. Ein Update Server für die Windows Clients gehört zu den letzten Schritten. Lief vorher in der VM allerdings bleibt ein Windows in einer VM leider immernoch ein Windows ;-)

Grüße


----------



## tino91DE (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 
leider bin ich mit dem WSUS Server für Linux nicht weiter gekommen. Ich habe inzwischen eine gute Alternative gefunden, leider deutlich teurer. 

Desktop Management Software | Desktop Administration Software | Mobile Device Management (MDM) Software



> Folgendermaßen habe ich den Server zum laufen bekommen
> 
> Start des Deamons in der shell ohne Parameter
> /usr/sbin/nusd
> ...


Das werde ich auch einmal versuchen. Danke für den Tipp.

In diesem Sinne, schönes WE: 

Gruß


----------



## tino91DE (29. Juni 2013)

In der syslog steht nach wie vor: 



> Jun 29 12:41:44 BACKUPMONSTER nusd[25528]: Not all required parameters in '/etc/nus.conf' found. Abort.
> Jun 29 12:41:44 BACKUPMONSTER nusd[25528]: Not all required parameters in '/etc/nus.conf' found. Abort.
> Jun 29 12:41:44 BACKUPMONSTER nusd[25528]: could not connect to database


Der nusd läuft: 



> ps aux | grep nus
> root     25289  0.0  0.0  96736  1064 ?        Ssl  12:40   0:00 /usr/sbin/nusd
> www-data 26051  0.0  0.0   6576  1832 ?        S    12:43   0:00 /usr/lib/nus/cgi/nus.cgi
> root     25484  0.0  0.0   4996   756 pts/0    S+   12:41   0:00 grep nus


Die WebUI liefert leider immer noch ein "The nitrobit update server is not started." zurück.


----------

